
Show HN: Fork, a toy self-hosting language and compiler that compiles to C - mcilloni
https://github.com/mcilloni/fork
======
2trill2spill
Neat project, what was your motivation for writing it?

~~~
irishcoffee
I think the readme covered it:

> I've developed in my spare time a few years ago (2014~2016) mostly as a toy,
> and as a way to tinker and learn how parsers and compilers work.

Edit: mobile typo

~~~
2trill2spill
Thanks I most have missed that in the README.

